# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  All Bloods/Hormones WNL but 1yr sudden 75% hair loss

## ivm1

I started to *suddenly* lose my hair in Central Asia, summer 2007, after arriving there 6 months earlier. I returned home to US in March, 2008. All bloods and hormone levels are normal...thyroid nodules benign, thyroid levels normal. Endocrinologist, dermatologist are not concerned or offering treatment or answers, except steroid therapy, which I refuse. Scalp biopsy has not been done and I am not on any meds.

I had  Hepatitis B&C vaccine in the summer, 2006, before going, as well as vaccines for Cholera, Pneumonia, Typhoid. The heavy metals (lead, mercury), water pollution, potable water disinfection, lack of hygiene and garbage disposal, air pollution including > 1000 (?measured in mcg/dL?)formaldehyde, etc. may be causes but blood levels for lead/mercury below 4.... It is now 8 months since returning home and hair loss is continuing, so much so that a blonde newborn has more than I do. 

  Seems that if it is stress/ ecology/ pollution related, hair loss should have stopped as I returned to US 8 months ago. However, the thinning is persisting and you can now see my scalp through the hair at the hairline.  Need advice and referral in NYC-NJ  metro area. Thank you.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Dear ivm1 -

I think that perhaps you might want to talk to a doctor (once you find one) about considering a scalp biopsy. I know some women have felt the discomfort of having it done was worth it because it yielded some answers for them. I haven't had it done myself since my diagnosis has already been confirmed by time, but looking back it is something I probably would have done early on if I knew about it. 

Please read Andrea's hair loss story and why she feels it is imperative for women get them (it proved to be useful for her): http://www.womenshairlossproject.com...-andrea-story/

I think opinions will vary on how important or non important it is in the diagnosis of your hair loss. David A. Whiting, M.D. wrote an article titled "Disorders of Hair: Androgenetic Alopecia" and in it he states _ "Scalp biopsies are rarely necessary to diagnose androgenetic alopecia. Biopsies cut horizontally are sometimes useful, however, in differentiating female-pattern alopecia from chronic telogen effluvium_" 

It is possible to have androgenetic alopecia and still have all the blood work come back "within normal range" That was definitely the case for me. Although, in my experience androgenetic alopecia is usually progressive and occurs slowly over time, not in the sudden manner you mentioned. 

Angela wrote a post about the possible "Hair Loss Vaccine Connection" citing an article she found that mentioned a connection between the Hepatitis B vaccine and hair loss http://www.womenshairlossproject.com...ne-connection/

I don't really know of any doctors in the New York area that perform scalp biopsies, but in a city that big there must be a quite a few.  I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I find anyone.

----------


## ivm1

Thank you for your references. I have read the posts and have learned a great deal, i.e. never heard of LPP+Lichen Planopilaris, but infection is certainly a more reasonable explanation than female - male alopecia since I am 50+ and since it happened so suddenly and I did have a sensation of a burning scalp...I hope it is not too late to rescue the hair foillicles after 18 months of no action. Thanks again.

----------


## ldramjet

Hi there, your story reminds me of mine when I was going to law school back in 2002.  It sounds like in your description that you werent exposed to the healthiest conditions.  Well, let me tell you, I was living in an apartment that had mold in the walls and yeast in the carpet.  It really affected my hair.  I have really thick hair and it was coming out by the handfuls.  You add this along with the stress of law school and I was doomed.  I wonder if you were exposed to any toxins that could have triggered the hair loss?  Mine grew back eventually.  Now my hair is falling out by the handful again due to a medication I was taking and Im furious at my doctor and my pharmacist.  I cant seem to find if it is permanent yet either. You have to look at any and all changes that have happened recently on your life and see if they could be the cause.

I hope you find out what the cause is.

Lori

----------

